# ,  / > Kenwood >  ts 590s  ts 2000

## handsome09

,  ?

----------


## handsome09

?

----------


## ua4wi

> ?


...      TS-590,        :Smile: )

PS:  ,   TS-870  FT-2000,     ()

PS PS: FT-2000   (),    SSB

----------


## R3DZ

> TS-590,


 ...     TS-590 ,          , 
   TS-2000      :Smile: 
     450 : 850 : 950 .   .
       .   :Shocked:

----------


## R3DZ

> 2000  .


 
   TS  FT   :Shocked:

----------


## R3DZ

> 50-70   ...   3AHM   OH5 .    .


               .
       ,    .
       ,   ""         .

----------


## KARRA

> P/S. TS-590  ,      . TS-2000     ,


   -990   ...      ...




> ,   ""         .


   OH ES    !

----------


## KARRA

> TS-2000


        ....    .. .

----------


## R3DE

*KARRA*,      -  .

      ,       .    2000  ,     2000  ,  .

----------


## ur7hfo

(TS-2000)

----------

Tolya

----------


## ur7hfo

> 2000    .    ,     .


,      .    -  ,          .
    - http://www.sherweng.com/table.html , TS-2000 . ,      ,     TS-590S  TS-2000 .

----------


## RZ6M

> ,  ?


  ts 590     :Razz:  (      .....  ** )

----------

ut7du

----------


## 12

> ?  590  2 -70?  ?       !   ,   -  :   .


 !!!!

----------


## rn9aaa

> 


      . !   



> (          ....    )


        .
          HF?  590   ,        .
       ,    ,          .

----------


## rn9aaa

> 590      -  .


  KX3.      ,      590. (    10W,         2000  2     :Smile:    ?   HF 590    .)     590      KX3.

----------


## UA9FY

> - http://www.sherweng.com/table.html , TS-2000 . ,      ,     TS-590S  TS-2000 .


     .                : : : IC-706 , TS-820S, TS-830 , Drake TR-7   .     ,      .     TS-2000x .   .    .        .       . ,    ,  2000,  .    590, .         .

----------

RT2Y, ur7hfo

----------

RD6LW

----------


## RN3KK

> KX3.      ,      590


   3.  590.   ?     65   .     .

       .        ,     .
  3 590 .

----------

RD6LW

----------

UA8U

----------


## RN3KK

.       .

----------


## RD6LW

,    .   ,   , ,   ,      -.
**   .

----------

RU9CA

----------


## Alexe

> , ,   ,     -.


.  -,     ,  ,  ...

----------

Alexe

----------


## CHACK

> :  ....


  ,   ,  ,   BMW or Mersedes  :Razz:

----------


## RD6LW

> ,   .


  ! 
   TS590       ,       .
  ,       TS2000  TS590 ,     . 
   ,             - ,     :Wink:     ""     ,   "".     ,        ,     ,     :Rolling Eyes:  ::::

----------

gera

----------

R7KK

----------


## ua3djg

UR5ASF,  ,    .                 (  )   , ,   -        TS2000...73 ! .

----------

R3DZ, ra0ay, RL3Q, RN3QN, RT5Q, ur7hfo

----------

ux6ir

----------


## ua3djg

( ,     VIC_599 ),           ....    ,  ,   IMD3     TS590  96,   TS2000  68 ?   ARRL lab ! (    , ,  ).        2,6 (    )  ,   ,   TS590      .    ,         ,    SSB !           , ..        IMD3. - 96  142 !         .      , ,   IMD2,     -  ,      ...    ,      TS590  TS2000      HAM-      , - ,    ....

----------

ra0ay, UR5QOP

----------


## UR5ASF

> ""  ,             .     ,          .    ,  , .


,       .     .    ,            .  DX-    -2000   .    .       ,          .        ,       .  ,   ,  ,      $$  ,   . ,   ,    "",       .     60.     !

73!

----------


## UR5ASF

> UR5ASF,  ,    .                 (  )   , ,   -        TS2000...73 ! .


 , . ,     -590    .           .      ,   .    ,    -590 .   .    -2000  -897, IC-910, IC-706MK2G     - -,   .       .   ,  FT-897D     ,        TS-2000,       .

73!

----------

